

Show HN: Magic Shop - tehwebguy
https://magicshop.io

======
tehwebguy
Drop a JS include into your page, turn any image into a buyable item.

This idea's been baking in my head for almost a year. There was a point where
I actually took some time to hack up some JS for the front end part but that's
it. This year I replaced my laptop and a week later I was positive that I lost
the Magic Shop JS so far.

A month ago I found a copy of it and spent a few hours building a little Rails
app to make it work, let it sit again. Then this week I saw Helium [0] and got
super bummed, but ultimately decided that it's worth putting mine out there
anyway, right?

I'm noticing a few more bugs now but still wanted to get some feedback.

Planned changes, loosely in order of importance to me:

\- Wider compatibility

\- Stripe (duh)

\- Order history via PayPal IPN / Stripe API

\- Buy button options: positioning, floating, multiple & editable templates

\- Additional site controls via overlay

Any feedback is much appreciated!

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4728955>

